# Phenom Saddle



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone tried the new Phenom on the road? Looks alot like the Toupe except with more drop in the nose.

I'm in the market for a new saddle and curious. Thanks.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*It might work*

I was looking at it in the LBS the other day. My mechanic said he was going to put one on his road bike. I say try it. It just might work. Me and the Toupe didnt agree. I am thinking about the same thing.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

*I was at the LBS today...*

and they had a couple of the Phenoms. It feels quite a bit more padded than my Toupe and the relief channel looks a bit narrower, could just be me though. It's selling for $100, which is $50 less than the Toupe at the same shop.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Bought a Phenom... like it so far*

I too thought the Toupe was a little "agressive" for my riding and racing style. I've been using a fizik arione on my cannondale six13 for the last 3 years and I've had enough of the numbness issues. I was originally going to buy a toupe, but when I saw the phenom next to it in the store it seem like it would be the better option. It has the same BG cutout as the toupe and the wider profile and turned down nose seemed like it would be much more comefortable on my occasional TT than the flimsy plastic piece on the tip of the Toupe. I've ridden the phenom for about a week now and I have to say its very comefortable. It takes a bit of time for your sit bones to get used to it (they will hurt a bit at first) but I'm over the transition period and I'm comefy and blood flows freely at all times during my rides. 

I know specialized markets this as a "mountain bike" saddle, but I find it extremely comefortable and much lighter than my old airone. The more supportive nose was the clincher for me giving that little extra comefort when perched on the end during white knuckle TT's. Plus no one can really see what is under your butt when you are racing anway. The $50 savings is a plus as well. Besides I would rather ride a comefortable saddle and not be distracted by pain or numbness in a race than ride some minimalist carbon fiber plate so that my bike looks cool after the race when I'm waiting for feeling to return to my tackle.


----------



## irun22fast (Jul 18, 2004)

*Phenom on my Hardtail a Godsend, try it!*

In regards to your idea of using the Phenom on the road, go for it. I use the 143 on my MTB which is an aluminum hardtail and it really improved my riding pleasure. I think I'm going with the 130 version on my road bike since I'm a bit lower in my bar position. Anyone tried the Ti Phenom?


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm planning on picking up a ti phenom for my langster.


----------



## weiler.michael (Feb 4, 2008)

Macca uses a phenom on his Transition at Kona


----------

